# drugs



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

finally saw a Parkinsons specialist. put me on two new drugs , one for PD and an antidepressant. Hey guys , listen to your wife. I wanted to start with one antidepp. Remeron a day and my wife says no , it only rec. one half tablet a day to start. Thurs. night I took a half and slept for fourteen hours and still felt groggy when I got up. wow good ****. lol. Anyone use this drug .? now the doc recommends taking it early at night so I can get up at seven for work. Can't live with em can't live without em. Just like women.:fish: Gwen checked my breath to see if I was still alive. never moved ,which molly must hav loved. .


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

Don't know anything about these drugs Dave, but oh the joy and restorative power of a good night's sleep. Hopefully you will get on really well with these new drugs.

And yes, surely you know, wives *always* know best


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Dave sorry no advice on your medication, but sometimes it takes time for your body to adjust the the side effects of medication. A good night's sleep is a good start but knowing you sleeping fourteen hours probably doesn't fit in the already short 24 hour day. I hope your closing remarks about "can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em" is a compliment or you might be in for it. :behindsofa:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

i hear ya \Jen, always a compliment. I'm afraid to take a whole one, i might not wake up .


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I hope the meds help you Dave! At least you will be well rested!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Well, Dave, at least you found a great sleeping pill. lol. All kidding aside, I hope you get the help you need from your new meds. Take care and, remember, we're all thinking of you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Also remember that if the side effects are too bad, or don't subside, talk to the doctor about it... Sooner rather than later. There's often more than one alternative, and some people tolerate one med better than another. Feel better soon. Adjusting to a life-altering chronic illess is hard, but it does get better!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Dave -
Most antidepressants are loading drugs -- meaning that they need time (often 2-3 weeks) to build up in your system. That means that you may not actually feel the positive effects of the drug for awhile, even though you are experiencing the sedative effects. You should find that you are less and less sleepy on the drug, as it does its antidepressant thing. If you continue to experience the somnolence, by all means call your doctor. As Karen said, there are many choices of antidepressants. Remeron may not be the best choice for you. But give it a chance.
The other thing to consider is that you may have slept so long because you were finally able to -- with some help from the meds. I imagine you had more than a few sleepless nights before you got the prescription . . .


----------



## tra_po (Aug 14, 2013)

Dave,

I hope this new protocol works well for you. I agree with Beau's Mom - it will take some time to adjust and hopefully the extreme effects (sleeping for so long) will taper off some. I'm on a similar med (Klonopin) to Remeron and while it has never stopped making me sleep (I take it just before bed) and sleep soundly, the grogginess and the hibernation sleeps stopped. 

Thinking of you!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

As always, you have such a great sense of humor about your life, your health, and now your meds! Life tends to throw some pretty wild curve balls once in awhile, and finding the funny in things is the only way to go. Good for you Dave - you're a wise and witty man and now, apparently, a champion SLEEPER! Snore on Dave! YAY!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I have nothing to add except to wish you well Dave! I think if I slept that long my bladder would burst open. Keep us posted..we all love you!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone , today I wasn't quite the zombie. Geeze I don't think I need a doctor now with all the good advice and info here


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I took a antidepressant and had troubles sleeping. Then the doc gave me a sleeping aid. The first morning I felt really weird like I had had a reaction very dizzy and shaky. I don't remember how long it took but I got used to it. I'm glad you didn't take a whole pill. You need to be careful if you get up in the middle of the night make sure you stand and see how your feeling. If you start to feel dizzy try to sit down. We don't want you falling. <3


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah I don't need any falls Suzi, I feel better today , going for a massage tonight and boy do I need it.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Only just caught up with the Coffee Shop, and this thread, Dave; I didn't realise you were having such a tough time of it, you always sound so cheerful and energetic! I chair the trustees of a residential/nursing/dementia care home for old actors - an amazing place, as you might imagine, really unique! My manager there has huge knowledge of Parkinsons drugs, if you wanted me to ask her anything particular? She's utterly wonderful and has made such a huge difference to all of my residents' lives since she arrived 18 months ago, including properly diagnosing one patient with Parkinsons where we'd never known that that was the problem before, and the doctor hadn't recognised it. Anyway. Just a thought.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

koodos to you Lalla, that's super. I'll keep that in mind. Thanks.


----------

